# The News at Ten......



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

I suppose living in the UK one can be excused for a tongue - in - cheek article in the Daily Mail. But I guess this is only the start of more serious things to come in a great Country

Now for the new-look news: TV studio in Egypt staffed exclusively by veiled women | Mail Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

you and the daily mail are way behind the times.. we discussed this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The Daily Mail should be be considered light relief - factually so often wrong
The most alarming part of the article is the comments below.

British media breed fear and suspicion


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> The Daily Mail should be be considered light relief - factually so often wrong
> The most alarming part of the article is the comments below.
> 
> British media breed fear and suspicion




Just had a quick read of the comments and other than terrorist accusations the comments are no worse than you read in the Egyptian newspapers


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a quick read of the comments and other than terrorist accusations the comments are no worse than you read in the Egyptian newspapers


Ah but the audience is different:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Ah but the audience is different:eyebrows:




Ahh so it is ok to have those thoughts if you are Muslim and Arab but it's a no no if you are not?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

No 

Most of the audience in Egypt understand Islam 
Most of the audience in UK don't

Simples


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> No
> 
> Most of the audience in Egypt understand Islam
> Most of the audience in UK don't
> ...



and how do you know that?

after all everything is open to interpretation.


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Enjoying the amusing banter! To be honest this article was almost in the " who cares category" when it first appeared


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh well.... if one doesn't want to turn up for work one day, she can send a friend!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> and how do you know that?
> 
> after all everything is open to interpretation.


Strewth 

Are you fasting as well - gumpy git!!!

:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

Is it cus you missed a nice night at BCA yesterday


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Strewth
> 
> Are you fasting as well - gumpy git!!!
> 
> ...




Yes I am fasting but not grumpy as I often go all day without eating...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

:hungry::hungry:

That explains it

:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> The Daily Mail should be be considered light relief - factually so often wrong


Still rather read the Mail than that socialist crap called the Guardian.


----------

